# ekprint ink channel setup help



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

I know its probably me but i just cant work out the ink channels, im trying to get ekprint demo running with my 3000, take a look at the images below, i cant see why that ink config is not working (only cleaning fluid in the white lines for now), its driving me nuts, help!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

sodrisc said:


> I know its probably me but i just cant work out the ink channels, im trying to get ekprint demo running with my 3000, take a look at the images below, i cant see why that ink config is not working (only cleaning fluid in the white lines for now), its driving me nuts, help!


Shouldn't you have cmyk wwww? 4 channels of white. No lite colors because your white mixes with the other to make lite blue. Choose cmyk and put carts in that order. The chips slide off the front and you can switch without changing ink. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

sodrisc said:


> I know its probably me but i just cant work out the ink channels, im trying to get ekprint demo running with my 3000, take a look at the images below, i cant see why that ink config is not working (only cleaning fluid in the white lines for now), its driving me nuts, help!


left to right in the printer go with cmyk/wwww

on the channel configuration 8=c 2=m 3=y 7=k the rest any configuration of white. The head configuration on that printer is different its not inline 8 like the dx5 its 4 up 4 low like the 3880 system, you actually have to trace the lines to figure it out the first time unless someone tells ya


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> left to right in the printer go with cmyk/wwww
> 
> on the channel configuration 8=c 2=m 3=y 7=k the rest any configuration of white. The head configuration on that printer is different its not inline 8 like the dx5 its 4 up 4 low like the 3880 system, you actually have to trace the lines to figure it out the first time unless someone tells ya


brilliant thanks, i thought there was something funky going on.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I also recommend getting the Epson adjustment program. You can do ink charges etc etc from there also. when you do an ink charge make sure all your carts are set to full or it will give you an ink out error in the epson adjustment programming (meaning it doesn't see a full cart to do the charge) Then go and clear your waste ink counter with the initialization process. Ink charge is also good for flushing with cleaning solution once a month


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the other info jeff, i tried to reply but it wont let me send to you for some reason. Now thats sorted out im back to trying to get a decent looking cmyk print without pretreat, so far it doesnt seem possible, it could be the shirt but the brother prints them lovely.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

sodrisc said:


> thanks for the other info jeff, i tried to reply but it wont let me send to you for some reason. Now thats sorted out im back to trying to get a decent looking cmyk print without pretreat, so far it doesnt seem possible, it could be the shirt but the brother prints them lovely.


Go to ink settings and raise your ink density in ek to 150 or above to your liking..  configuration -> ink setting and look for ink density % mid page. you can do the same for the white ink underbase also. you will find a setting you like without pt for cmyk

Not sure if your using DuPont but this also makes a big difference with Vibrancy.. *use DuPont*  
Generic ink brands will work for a short time and build up and clog the dampers in that machine, not worth the trouble, i have a head over a year with zero issues using DuPont. I tested a couple generic brands first one clogged the dampers (black ink) in 1 day, the other brand made it 2 weeks.. Use DuPont if you value the head!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I higly recomend to put ink on R3000 in different order meaning C to cyan, Magenta to vivid magenta, yelow to yelow , black to photo black and the rest to white. 

This way CMYK color will go to one side of the capping station and whites to the other one and they will not mix.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Actually i find the opposite mixing them prevents extensive white build up on one side and in the capping station. Its like the cmyk dilutes the white, at least thats my experience.. over a year zero problems..


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

It was setup like that when i got it using acrorip, but i just couldnt figure out how to configure ekprint properly like that, the funky head configuration jeff mentioned explains my difficulty. I did think it was neat that they were split up like that. I dont suppose you know the channel config for that in EKprint ? it would save me a bit of faffing. 

**edit** thats also very interesting jeff


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadly I don't use EK because I reallly don't like it. You can ask the developer though or your distributor.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> Go to ink settings and raise your ink density in ek to 150 or above to your liking..  configuration -> ink setting and look for ink density % mid page. you can do the same for the white ink underbase also. you will find a setting you like without pt for cmyk
> 
> Not sure if your using DuPont but this also makes a big difference with Vibrancy.. *use DuPont*
> Generic ink brands will work for a short time and build up and clog the dampers in that machine, not worth the trouble, i have a head over a year with zero issues using DuPont. I tested a couple generic brands first one clogged the dampers (black ink) in 1 day, the other brand made it 2 weeks.. Use DuPont if you value the head!


I have played about with it today but i cant get a good sellable cmyk print without pretreat (its dupont im using), i used to be able to with my diy using dupont but that was a few years ago, maybe my quality control has gone up  If i lay more ink it starts to bleed into itself, i have tried a different brand shirt and the outcome is the same, 60% of what i do is cmyk, with the brother i pretreat some photo prints but thats it. If i start pretreating all lights then that will add a couple of hours a day to my workload and i do not have the time. hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

If you don't like to use PT for lights (which I personally recomend) try printing two passes of CMYK.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i have tried that as well, its not quite there though imo, pretreating does look better but what i do is good enough for the market im in, i am keen to switch but adding extra steps to pretreat and increasing the cure time from 35 seconds is not going to work for me, i am a one man band who is not far away from maxing out the 361 on busy days, i have school runs/childcare to do etc.... so there is no spare time, i wanted to save cash on ink, but if its cash vs time then time will win this one.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually when using PT the cure time goes down in m epxiereince.


----------



## carybrief (Dec 24, 2015)

german13 said:


> left to right in the printer go with cmyk/wwww
> 
> on the channel configuration 8=c 2=m 3=y 7=k the rest any configuration of white. The head configuration on that printer is different its not inline 8 like the dx5 its 4 up 4 low like the 3880 system, you actually have to trace the lines to figure it out the first time unless someone tells ya


jeff does this same info go for the P600 setup or are the channels different?


----------



## fritter (Jan 9, 2016)

Smalzstein said:


> I higly recomend to put ink on R3000 in different order meaning C to cyan, Magenta to vivid magenta, yelow to yelow , black to photo black and the rest to white.
> 
> This way CMYK color will go to one side of the capping station and whites to the other one and they will not mix.


I put the ink in the folowing order: (from left to right)
YWWMCWWKK

How configure the channels on EKPrint?


----------



## CHILLAHTEEZ (May 27, 2014)

fritter said:


> i put the ink in the folowing order: (from left to right)
> ywwmcwwkk
> 
> how configure the channels on ekprint?


8,2,3,7,6,4,1,5


----------



## fritter (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks CHILLAHTEEZ,

I notice that after watch a White Rip video who teach how to discover. You can find on White Rip youtube channel.

Thank you again,


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Make sure that your carts are primed correctly too, yours looked half full so make sure you pull enough out and get them pressurized!


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Make sure that your carts are primed correctly too, yours looked half full so make sure you pull enough out and get them pressurized!



also saw that the lines are connected to the front hole. Typically the lines are connected to the back holes of the cartridge. 

I dont know those specific cartridges, but you may want to look into that.


----------

